# 'nother orange shower



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't posted a job picture lately. Old bathroom, HO tore it up.

All this talk of blue, I'd figure I would balance it out with orange. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool design! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

How did you build your curb? It looks like the low profile curbs I built out of bricks...

What is the black writing in the bottom of the bench? I have not seen this marks on Kerdi before.

JW


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> How did you build your curb? It looks like the low profile curbs I built out of bricks...
> 
> What is the black writing in the bottom of the bench? I have not seen this marks on Kerdi before.
> 
> JW


The one I just installed had black writing on the inside and outside corner pieces


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Are they Kerdi Corners or is that Dal Tile Nobel TS?

I have not seen Kerdi Corners look that wide. The Kerdi Corners I see are just 2"x2"x2" those look closer to 4"x4" range...

JW



Tech Dawg said:


> The one I just installed had black writing on the inside and outside corner pieces


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Are they Kerdi Corners or is that Dal Tile Nobel TS?
> 
> I have not seen Kerdi Corners look that wide. The Kerdi Corners I see are just 2"x2"x2" those look closer to 4"x4" range...
> 
> JW


The ones I had came in the Kerdi Drain box?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

who needs kerdi corners....I seem to be OVERSTOCKED:w00t:


nice shower.In florida that wet wall would have never passed inspection with a vent and plex line


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

just to let everyone know I have used ORANGE too I am not a ONE WAY street


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh i thought this was about...never mind:blink:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

and when ya get bored you can always have a magic kerdi ride


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> just to let everyone know I have used ORANGE too I am not a ONE WAY street


So your saying your gate swings both ways? 



Tech Dawg said:


> The ones I had came in the Kerdi Drain box?


Yep, drain kit. Didn't measure them, for me they are a little on the thick side. They tend to build up your corners. :sad: 

About the plumbing...... everything was done like that when I got there. HO ripped up the walls and floor, plumber did his thing. 

The plumbing I had issues with as you saw with the wet wall but worse the trap was wwwwway off and already glued. The mixing unit is tilted down. 

I took this job as is because of scheduling issues with another. (week of dead time)

What can ya do.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

houston to OPIE................gate check please.......OPIE to houston ..............gate is locked and secure...........:tt2::1eye:



yeah what do ya do. If they rip it out and your job is to rebuild. That is what ya do. Better to have work than none at all


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, update on the orange bathroom. Homeowner called me up and said he stepped on the floor tile I just laid down during the afternoon and felt it "move a little". Why he decided to hop in right after I laid it is beyond me but we'll see the damage tomorrow. :shutup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Guess I could add a couple of other ones for.... well I don't know. Not really in order.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Paulie said:


> Homeowner called me up and said he stepped on the floor tile I just laid down during the afternoon and felt it "move a little".


:blink::blink::w00t:


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Paulie,

Invest in some caution tape. Ive never had a customer step on freshly laid tiles  but i am starting to use caution tape all the time now. This way if a customer messes it up by stepping on it, they're gonna pay to fix my hard work!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

but what if they are BLIND ..........just a shame that they know you are there working and they crawl into your space. they hired you to fix the issues and then they create more.:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

TileLady said:


> Paulie,
> 
> Invest in some caution tape. Ive never had a customer step on freshly laid tiles  but i am starting to use caution tape all the time now. This way if a customer messes it up by stepping on it, they're gonna pay to fix my hard work!


I have some, but thank you much and it's a good idea. The thing is I use it when there are kids in the house and I think it's a potential problem. Never did I think a guy that doesn't even live there would walk on freshly laid tile on a Sunday night. But maybe after this I'll use it at all times, thank you again TL.

Now you bring up a interesting point that I've been contemplating, damage and who pays for the fix. Looking over my contract I really don't have a provision for something like this. :sad:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> *but what if they are BLIND* ..........just a shame that they know you are there working and they crawl into your space. they hired you to fix the issues and then they create more.:whistling


Mine has braile on it for stubby fingered blind guys.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:Years ago we did a nursing home. Had up caution tape and I swear. Thoose senior citizens that are wheel chair bound.A little caution tape and they thinks its the LIMBO live. Caught quite a few trying to go under my caution tape in a nursing home.


shower is looking good for being orange hehe:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Derr Schluter is now stamping the outside corner pieces.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a dumb question????? why are they stamping this with thier website. Are supposed to tile the shower or leave the corners exposed:laughing::jester:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> I have a dumb question????? why are they stamping this with thier website. Are supposed to tile the shower or leave the corners exposed:laughing::jester:



They spelled it wrong too! :clap: :blink:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, the tile wasn't my choice.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i like the tile?????what ya talkin about willis:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> i like the tile?????what ya talkin about willis:whistling


Ahh, I just think it's a bit much. The guy picked out charcoal grout for a color too. Just not my cup of tea I guess.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

That's about the same color wall tile ima gonna be doing in my bathroom, but with Lat. Sandstone grout and a multicolor pebble floor.... can't wait!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the tile is it curbless or just a narrow curb.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

paulie do you get out much????? that sigma looks better than the way i wax my HEMI:thumbup::thumbup:



yeah Im sure when its alll done it will rock


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> paulie do you get out much????? *that sigma looks better than the way i wax my HEM*I:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Im sure when its alll done it will rock


My wife makes me clean it up good before I bring it to bed with me at night. .... it's my baby, doesn't get loaned out or left on any job.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

just dont manhandle the rails or bend anything that shouldnt be. Would hate for her to get hurt



good looking shower BTW. and if ya had the TLS( tuscan leveling system) them walls would be alot easier and faster for ya.:thumbup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> just dont manhandle the rails or bend anything that shouldnt be. Would hate for her to get hurt
> 
> 
> 
> good looking shower BTW. and if ya had the TLS( tuscan leveling system) them walls would be alot easier and faster for ya.:thumbup:


Hey, I'm about bankrupt from getting a new mixer set up let alone a tls. I've looked into that.......pricey.

Also, I never use those kind of spacers, I ran out of the usual wedges and spent the better part of the day going to different suppliers to find 'em. None had them so had to go with "box store".


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Schluter Manufacturing*

I wonderer if these Schluter kits are being made somewhere else?

I don't think the German's would make a spelling mistake in their manufacturing process....

Perhaps the kits are being made else where? Does it say on the box where the kit is made?


Hmmm....

Weird.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I wonderer if these Schluter kits are being made somewhere else?
> 
> I don't think the German's would make a spelling mistake in their manufacturing process....
> 
> ...


I'll have the box back home tomorrow and let you know John. Maybe China?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

OK, not much progress today but I'm Irish. arty:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

What's the deal w/ the glass block. You doing it yourself from scratch? 

I'd like to learn a lot more about it as it seems to be coming back around again.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

looking good paulie:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I did my irish smoking cigars tonite in a cigar bar. A guy came walking in imagine the gieco hairy guy wearing a kilt and he bent over. TATERS AND TAINT.............


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

*order*



Paulie said:


> Guess I could add a couple of other ones for.... well I don't know. Not really in order.


did you install the kerdi and then go ahead and do the floor or do you have to wait and do flood test


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Anderson said:


> I like the tile is it curbless or just a narrow curb.


Curb had to be narrow. I didn't think it would look right to have a ledge on either side of the 3" glass block.




HandyHails said:


> What's the deal w/ the glass block. You doing it yourself from scratch?
> 
> I'd like to learn a lot more about it as it seems to be coming back around again.


Yeah, up here it never really went out of style, most of us are stuck in the 80's it seems.  Yes all my glass block walls are from scratch. There are some tricks tho, my wife's spoons drawer is dwindling down. :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks great. Im really not a fan of the glass block tho. Almost every other project my old boss did had some in it. I think he had a glass block fetish


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Where's the rebar Paulie?

Paulie we have always set these glass blocks with rebar - the glass block kind. I don't see any vertical or horizontal runs in your photo.

I have a few blocks at home right now and playing around with the idea of lighting the blocks with coloured LED's so the wall can be the light feature and light for the shower or night light.

JW



Paulie said:


> OK, not much progress today but I'm Irish. arty:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Bastien1337 said:


> Looks great. Im really not a fan of the glass block tho. Almost every other project my old boss did had some in it. I think he had a glass block fetish


Yeah, your either a fan or your not. I hope I don't have a fetish. :sad:



HandyHails said:


> Nice work.


Thank you, we'll see when the solid surface comes in. I heard from my ss guy the HO picked out a brown. :blink:



JohnFRWhipple said:


> Where's the rebar Paulie?
> 
> Paulie we have always set these glass blocks with rebar - the glass block kind. I don't see any vertical or horizontal runs in your photo.
> 
> ...


It's all re-bared. How would you see the runs John when it's all grouted in? Gotta rebar when your dealing with height. 

I don't know about light, I've seen some back lit that look cool in photo's but unclear how you would transfer light between the grout joints.

I did however on this job come up with a new cool idea from the HO that I never thought of. I wish he/us would have come up with it before I laid the blocks. It could be that I never ran across it before tho, I'm sure somebody here would say that we've been doing that for years.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Yeah, your either a fan or your not. I hope I don't have a fetish. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paulie we install the vertical rebar as well and it is sticking up between courses and we build.

What is your new idea?

JW


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

We do too, but only in the last course. If you look close the rebar is sticking up in the last course, then the horizontal rebar is tied to that on every course. Don't really have a good pic of that. Do you run rebar in every vert. course? If so how? Maybe we are missing something. :sad:

Oh, new idea, well to tie the tile work into the glass block the HO wants to mortar tile on the flat surface (of the glass block) with edging. Never seen it done before, if we came up with this sooner I'd never lay the rounded block. The problem is in 3" HO hadn't found a supplier for a 90 deg. raduised block. they make 'em all day in 4" but not 3". 

I was going to check my supplier Monday but we started brainstorming Friday night and came up with a fast solution of laying tile on the glass block.


----------

